# Garlic poisionous to dogs?



## DebsPink (May 21, 2009)

In the October "Dogs Monthly" magazine, an "expert" says that you should never feed a dog onions or garlic as these are poisonous to dogs. I've heard about onions (although not sure of the details, but I thought garlic was OK? What about all these recipes for liver cake which have a whole bulb of garlic in? I made some recently and my puppy has been having it regularly for treats with no problems. Also, other "holistic" websites advocate giving raw grated garlic as a supplement to raw feeding. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe it *is* poisonous but only in very large quantities - the amount you'd put into a liver cake (a clove rather than a bulb!) would do no harm. I had similar worries myself but was assured there is no danger in small amounts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Effects of Garlic Preparations on the Gastrointestinal Mucosa -- Hoshino et al. 131 (3): 1109S -- Journal of Nutrition

AVMA - American Journal of Veterinary Research - 61(11):1446 - Abstract

How reliable these are I don't know


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

There was a thread on this a couple of months ago and a practising US Vet contributed, I questioned the association of garlic to onions (onions are poisonous to dogs) and she kindly did a load of research... it appears that onions and garlic are not to be linked in the same way. Whilst a large amount of garlic (what constitutes 'large' is arguable, but it is certainly more than we would choose to feed our dogs, even using special recipes) could be harmful, it is not as threatening as we are sometimes lead to believe.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i think it would only be poisonous in very large quantities. 
we sell a dog food that has garlic in it, and im pretty sure it wouldnt be made if it was a fact that garlic is poisonous. 
our trainer also uses garlic sausage as a training aid as the dogs absolutlely adore it coz its nice and smelly


----------



## DebsPink (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. It's put my mind at rest. I shall keep giving Ginny the liver cake for rewards as she loves it.

But it just goes to show you that any so called "expert" can write anything in a magazine or something and it becomes a fact. It's no wonder new owners like me get so confused when we're just trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It is in quantity that it's dangerous, mine have garlic blended in with their vegetables, and they also get it with left overs. They get bits of onion in with their left overs too, terribly unhealthy things like sweet and sour king prawns and the occasional curry


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I add garlic to my dogs breakfast as it supposed to help with fleas and worms dont know if it does but touch wood the mob has never had fleas or worms but i do confentional de fleaing and worming anyway as i have cats as well as.My old x breed used to love onions and it was a treat for her it was before i was told they were poisionous and she lived to be at least 16yr was a rescue so dont really know her age


----------



## noddy (Jul 13, 2009)

DebsPink said:


> Thanks for all the replies. It's put my mind at rest. I shall keep giving Ginny the liver cake for rewards as she loves it.
> 
> But it just goes to show you that any so called "expert" can write anything in a magazine or something and it becomes a fact. It's no wonder new owners like me get so confused when we're just trying to do the right thing.


To add to the other posts i also give my little reggie 1 garlic tablet daily. These can be purchased from most pet stores.


----------



## kalstras (May 16, 2010)

we were shocked when we heard this recently...

Here's what we've found

Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?

Is Garlic Good or Bad for Dogs?: Veterinarians Explain Garlic's Benefits and Dangers

and

We always give our German Shepherd Dogs Liver cake broken up on their dinner.

here's the recipe we use for 35kilo dogs

LIVER CAKE (with Garlic)
Ingredients
1 lb. liver (preferably lamb) (We used chicken or lamb)
2 eggs 
*1 whole garlic bulb *
12 ozs. self-raising flour 
1/2 pint water 
A strong air freshener 
Method
Pulverise the raw liver, eggs and garlic in a blender or food processor. 
Add flour and mix. 
Once blended, add water or milk. 
Pour mixture into a line cake tin (7-8 inches). 
Cook at gas mark 5/180 degrees for half an hour or until the mixture is firm to touch. 
Cut into squares when cool. 
_*Be sure to spray air freshener at regular intervals! Use within 24-36 hours. Can be frozen.*_

Ours are still loving them! The smell is definitely from all the garlic, but it keeps the fleas away!!

*Canine Cancer UK* _*
People Helping Dogs Fight Cancer
Because they look up to Us for Help*_


----------

